# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Log motorcycle - video

## Jon

Log motorcycle; simple as that. Between the driver wearing an eyepatch, the guy with a washing machine on his back, and the Flintstones-style foot braking, I can't figure out if this is an excellent joke or a clever means of mass transport.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Motorcycle/camper hybrid - photo
Drag racer switches motorcycles mid-race
Railroad track bicycle - photo
Unusual custom bicycle GIF
Shaft-driven bicycle - video and photo

----------

Frank S (Aug 11, 2018),

JD62 (Aug 11, 2018),

Moby Duck (Aug 11, 2018),

oldcaptainrusty (Aug 11, 2018),

PJs (Aug 12, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 11, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

I understand those are very poplar in Pol(e)and. If yew're pining for one, yew'll have to wait; he hasn't opened a branch office in North America.

I'll get my coat now...

----------

Beserkleyboy (Aug 11, 2018),

Frank S (Aug 11, 2018),

HobieDave (Mar 4, 2020),

JD62 (Aug 11, 2018),

Jon (Aug 11, 2018),

metric_taper (Aug 11, 2018),

Moby Duck (Aug 11, 2018),

PJs (Aug 12, 2018),

rebuilder1954 (Aug 12, 2018),

rgsparber (Aug 11, 2018),

rlm98253 (Aug 11, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 11, 2018)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

It's a good thing that this doesn't have brakes... the splinters would be miserable.  :Frown:

----------

PJs (Sep 19, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

An excellent means of mass transit. If the passengers want to arrive alive they have to pitch in and help stop the thing.
great as a cargo transport as well each piece of freight is personally attended to. Note the guy behind the driver has a shovel. In the event of a crash it could be used to bury the survivors with.

----------


## PJs

Based on the caster angle at :06 and how flat the front tire is at :19, lord help them in the corners let alone a 600lb 15' shopping cart on the straights. S-Ohhh-S Talk about the tail waging the dog!

Once in my crazier days, 4 of us went the Renaissance Fair and parking was in a huge field. There must have been 500 cars there and had to park out in the Hebrides. Three were in a van and I rode my bike (Z1) because I new parking was going to be a night mare...ended up piling the 4 of us on my bike and riding up to the entrance where bike parking was, through the bumpy grassy field. Talk about slip and slide power glides...and a squirrel fest. Fun day!

PJ

----------


## Moby Duck

> Note the guy behind the driver has a shovel. In the event of a crash it could be used to bury the survivors with.



You don’t bury survivors Frank.

----------

Big Sexy (Mar 30, 2021),

PJs (Aug 13, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> You don’t bury survivors Frank.



Why not? It sounded good to me LOL

----------

PJs (Aug 13, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Aug 31, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Picking up and carrying an apartment sized refrigerator on your head while riding a bicycle has got to be tough.

----------


## PJs

A man's gotta do what he's gotta do! Hope he didn't have to brake suddenly!

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Sep 23, 2018),

Beserkleyboy (Sep 20, 2018),

PJs (Sep 19, 2018),

ranald (Oct 5, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

The perfect post apocalyptic transportation

----------


## mklotz

Here's the inverse of the horse-drawn half-car - an electrically propelled Amish buggy...




No livestock and electricity as well! The Amish deity will not be pleased.

----------

Jon (Sep 19, 2018),

PJs (Sep 19, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 9, 2019)

----------


## PJs

> Here's the inverse of the horse-drawn half-car - an electrically propelled Amish buggy...
> 
> 
> No livestock and electricity as well! The Amish deity will not be pleased.



Only if they make it autonomous... :Stick Out Tongue: 

More and more are allowing electric/battery tools in their shops now which are run by PV's. Fine craftsmen and women still.

----------


## mklotz

While in college I worked for a summer in Lancaster County, PA, a veritable ghetto of Amish and Mennonites (both conventional and black bumper). I remember a combine/reaper (?, I'm not a farmer) pulled by four horses abreast (now there's a management problem) with a big engine on top puffing away to drive the machinery.

Puzzled, I asked about the use of the engine. They told me it wasn't sinful because it was a diesel; no sparkplugs so no electricity so not sinful!!? Apparently their god is very angry at the electrons he created.

In that area their farms are big businesses so they need a means of communication. But telephones use those cursed electrons. So each farm had a shack just on the other side of the property line out by the road. In the shack was a working telephone. They would ride one of the plow horses out to it to make calls. Answering machines weren't yet common so I have no idea how they handled incoming calls.

In the evenings the Amish kids would ride their horses into the parking lot of the hotel where I stayed. They would come into the bar, knock back a couple of quick ones and then go in the restroom and change into "English" clothes. Soon their non-Amish buddies would arrive in a tricked-out cruiser and they'd disappear for a night on the town. Later they would return, change clothes, and ride home; fortunately the horses knew the way home.

Speaking of the horses... The older ones all had learned traffic lights. They would stop on red and go on green. Problem was they hadn't learned to check for approaching cross traffic when the light turns green. Do you have any idea how big a mess it makes when a semi hits a horse?

----------

Beserkleyboy (Sep 20, 2018),

ranald (Oct 5, 2018)

----------


## Pa1963

It's funny how people can rationalize/compartmentalize anything to suit themselves.

----------


## mbshop

The horse drawn car makes perfect sense considering the circumstances.

----------


## ranald

> 



The Pink Panther? no its a shopping bag!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 9, 2019)

----------


## Jon

This racehorse training vehicle (we've covered these here) is enjoying an internet resurgence as an "Amish Lamborghini".

----------

Andyt (Nov 27, 2018),

baja (Nov 27, 2018),

HobieDave (Mar 4, 2020),

PJs (Nov 26, 2018),

ranald (Dec 28, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 26, 2018),

Tonyg (Nov 27, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 26, 2018)

----------


## PJs

That is hilarious!! Hildago wouldn't put up with that one bit! Let her Buck!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

PJ

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 9, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

This just demonstrates that there are no limits to the amount of money or indeed dare I say stupidity,Horse people will through at things to try and make a horse run faster. Strapping a horse in this contraption then driving around making the horse run as fast as it can is crazy. allit would take would be for a single misplaced step and the horse is glue materiel.

----------

PJs (Nov 27, 2018)

----------


## Jon

I guess "log motorcycle" can have different meanings.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 9, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 4, 2018)

----------


## PJs

A man gotta do what a man gotta do. Pack animals would not like that either! Curious what all the writing is on the tail end of the bike....perhaps an epitaph in case¿

----------


## suther51

> A man gotta do what a man gotta do. Pack animals would not like that either! Curious what all the writing is on the tail end of the bike....perhaps an epitaph in case¿



Additional log hauling licence :Lol: 
Eric

----------

PJs (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## toma

Rather dangerous business..

----------


## ranald

Then it must be the L. Diablo ical. Or is it the GTO 1 Hp?

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Mar 20, 2019),

Scotty2 (Mar 20, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 19, 2019)

----------


## khuntom

It looks funny but not doubt it's a good innovation(Only smart people can do this kind things). Without brake it's too risky to drive. Last year, I have also seen this types of cars. But, That car was developed by professional auto mechanics and innovation was appreciable!

----------


## baja

> It looks funny but not doubt it's a good innovation(Only smart people can do this kind things). Without brake it's too risky to drive.



Doesn
t`t stop idiots, lol

----------


## ranald

Make a movie of & call it "Rawhide" . Oh: that was Clint "Rowdy Yates". LOL.Keep those crocks moving.

----------


## Jon

The first prototype of the log motorcycle.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (May 21, 2019),

baja (May 21, 2019),

Marnat3 (May 20, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 21, 2019),

Seedtick (May 20, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> The first prototype of the log motorcycle.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/two_guys_attempt_to_break_log.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Thit just goes to show they were not an unstoppable force when striking an immovable object.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 21, 2019)

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

The definition of a lot of things:
Failure to commit.
Sh!t whipped.
Overconfidence.
Self anesthetized

----------


## Made Home

Good Ole Alabama Inginuety. Who whee! Luck they never broke their stick.

----------


## Jon

When the log motorcycle is actually a safer option.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (May 28, 2019),

hansgoudzwaard (Jun 3, 2019),

high-side (May 29, 2019),

Seedtick (May 27, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> When the log motorcycle is actually a safer option.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/nine_people_on_motorcycle.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Now that's just plain scary.

----------

